#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-04
<Ekushey> ubuntulog is a new bot?
<r2d2rogers> Ekushey: we see it in -us-la also
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> daker: can you resubmit a merge for bug 650647 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650647 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Check the footer color (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650647
<daker> cjohnston, sure
<daker> cjohnston, now ?
<cjohnston> doesn't need to be this minute.. I wont be able to review until monday, but maybe mhall119 can do it prior
<cjohnston> Thanks..
<cjohnston> Why are all these not a11y bugs being tagged a11y?
<daker> cjohnston, i have no idea :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-05
<YoBoY> good morning
<saiful> install duel boot not booting in GNU linux, why?
<valorie> saiful: this channel is about loco team support
<valorie> you might find the support you want in #ubuntu
<valorie> assuming you are using Ubuntu, and not some other flavor of GNU Linux
<dholbach> good morning!
<YoBoY> moin dholbach 
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<cjohnston> mornin'
<dholbach> hey cjohnston - up late? :)
<cjohnston> Can't sleep...
<cjohnston> :-/
 * leoquant sings a lullaby for cjohnston
<cjohnston> ;-)
<paultag> Morning, locoteams
<paultag> really afternoon, but don't call me on that
<paultag> You don't know what timezone i'm in! Pay no attention to my changelogs!
<dscassel> paultag: Morning is the 4 hours after you wake up, regardless of where the sun is. :)
<paultag> dscassel, I like your style :)
<paultag> If anyone wants to review the tool I'm working on, I'll give out 10 paultag points -- redeemable at any time ( except for LDAP help, there are not enough paultag points in the world for that )  -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoLint
<paultag> I'll be back in a few, futurama is on :)
 * mhall119 bzr branch lp:locolint
<mhall119> first thing I'd ask, is why you include ISO_CODES and where it comes from
<toros> hi
<mhall119> howdy
<toros> why is it always so quiet here?
<mhall119> dunno
<mhall119> everyone sick with the ubuflu maybe?
<toros> well, that might be a reason
<paultag> mhall119, what?
<paultag> mhall119, that's not included
<paultag> mhall119, those are generated into python -- those are an old ISO standard
<paultag> mhall119, if those change, I need to change the ISO standard so it's fine
<paultag> mhall119, and it's not often the USA changes it's ISO code from "US", or Germany's from "DE"
<mhall119> paultag: I mean in the branch, it's there
<paultag> mhall119, yes, it's supposed to be
<mhall119> in loco-directory, we read it from an xml file in /usr/share/something/something
<paultag> Meh, I hate XML. This is much easier, and ISO codes don't change
<paultag> If it were USB IDs, yes. You're right, but not for ISO codes
<mhall119> btw, we've had issues with people in places like Kurdistan who disagree with ISO codes
<mhall119> just to warn you
<paultag> OK
<paultag> mhall119, it only warns based on that data, it will never take action based on a lint failure -- just let it sit default, so if we need to approve something nonstandard, we can by hand -- this is an aid -- like any lint tool, overrides can exist
<YoBoY> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-06
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<paultag> cjohnston, need something?
<cjohnston> hey paultag ... I know she's movin... Got somethin for her..
<paultag> kk, awesome. no work for me, win
<cjohnston> Oh.. I have work for you
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> cjohnston, no you don't
 * paultag waves hand
<paultag> this is not the nickname you're looking for
<paultag> move along
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston notes that paultag needs to /nick crabbytag
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> kidding
<paultag> cjohnston, damn hell I do
<paultag> I'm happier then a clam
<paultag> I'm reviewing code over some wine
<paultag> nothing makes me happier then tearing apart code someone else wrote
<paultag> I can almost hear them crying
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston is off to bed.. g'nite
<paultag> nite
<kevl> 저기
<kevl> 여기 누구 없나요?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: pong 
<olive> ls
<olive> oups sorry :)
<olive> You can see the Ubuntu Party of Paris : http://ubuntu-paris.org/live.php
<olive> (en french)
<olive> in*
<nizarus> thx olive 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-07
<YoBoY> good morning
<olive> third day of the paris ubuntu party begins in 2 hours
<olive> I try to mount a second video stream with ogg theora in addition of flash/rtmp
<valorie> very cool, olive!
<daker> hi
<Joeb454> hi daker
<YoBoY> The ubuntu party in paris os over. I'm exausted 
<YoBoY> is
<jpds> YoBoY: Clearly not enough, if you can make it onto IRC.
<YoBoY> LOL
<YoBoY> We are at a restaurant, 42 persons
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: when you come around... I'd like feedback on bug 625288 and bug 644427... Daviey and loco-councils thoughts would be nice also
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625288 in loco-directory "add social network links to the events (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625288
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 644427 in loco-directory "Map with pins on the front page (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644427
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-10-31
<bonepyaesone> Hi everyone :)
<czajkowski> UDS live video stream just went live http://t.co/uF3CPR7b
<cjohnston> huats: czajkowski itnet7 can you guys please work on getting the Thai teams merged: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/thai-locoteam  and http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-th
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-01
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/11/01/uds-p-day-1/
<CMPunk_> helo sa inyo
<dscassel> Thing is, Ontario's about twice the size of France.  Even just the more populated part of Southern Ontario, from Windsor to Cornwall Ontario is about the same distance as Aberdeen to Cornwall UK. 
<dscassel> Ignore me! 
<dscassel> Wrong channel
<cjohnston> lmao
<czajkowski> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/11/01/loco-council-oneiric-cycle-review/
 * czajkowski hugs cjohnston 
 * bkerensa has sent a e-mail up the loco council list :D
<czajkowski> is this good or bad 
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Good
<cjohnston> is what good or bad
<cjohnston> or why are you hugging me
<cjohnston> im scared
<czajkowski> emailing us 
<czajkowski> bkerensa: what is PNW ?
<bkerensa> Pacific North West.... It was before Oregon Washington and Idaho LoCo's were created 
<bkerensa> apparently a attempt at a regional LoCo that got denied by council
<bkerensa> Not totally sure the whole history but this was years ago
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> apparently pre Jono even :P
<bkerensa> I think the initial contact for that group might know more but he happens to be deployed in the military so response via e-mail often takes months
<bkerensa> ;)
<czajkowski> it also got denied yesterday also 
<czajkowski> it's a no go 
<cjohnston> States and Provinces
<bkerensa> czajkowski: The proposal was not to be a loco... it was to turn a dormant loco into a coordination group mind you this suggestion came from a member of loco council
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-02
<pleia2> g 89
<pleia2> argh
<czajkowski> indeed
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-03
<locodir-user> hi
<greg-g> hi there
<czajkowski> morning 
<jedijf> czajkowski: got shipit email. thanks.
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> glad I could help
<head_victim> czajkowski: speaking of helping, you'll be pleased to know I've been contacted and work is progressing on the loco drupal update. A local AU person to boot!
<czajkowski> great stuff 
<head_victim> We're the test case and it will be rolled out to the other loco's on the hosted sites as well when we've got it tested.
<czajkowski> head_victim: glad to hear it 
<artnay> what is this drupal update? we're working on a new d7 loco site at the moment
<head_victim> artnay: Canonical host some loco sites, they're updating it to 6 just now
<head_victim> So we can use the UbuntuDrupal themes
<head_victim> I'm not sure what the requirement is to get them to host the site though, it was all set up long before I was around the loco.
<artnay> head_victim: we made some changes to ubuntu light drupal theme in order to get it work on d7
<head_victim> artnay: check out https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal to make sure your code goes back for all to benefit :)
<head_victim> I'd help out by my technical skills are in organising, not coding or dev :/
<head_victim> As far as setting it up the requirements are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting if that's still current.
<dscassel> artnay: Ooh, yes please.  We could use that as well.
<paultag> oof, don't feel well
<paultag> had some pakistani food yesterday, have no idea why i'm feeling sick
<paultag> I can take Indian food like a champ, but man oh man.
<paultag> not even spicy either, so I think something was bad
<HakanS> Question about Team Reports: 
<HakanS> We have made a team report for October. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/TeamReports/11/October
<paultag> woo! :)
<HakanS> On the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/TeamReports/Current we have made a reference to the October report.
<paultag> looks perfect :)
<paultag> just checked the raw on them, looks right :)
<paultag> and just update current as you see fit :)
<HakanS> When can we change it to the November report?
<paultag> HakanS: after the ubuntu news comes out for that month, if I recall
<paultag> usually we do ours at the end of the month and cycle around
<HakanS> On sunday then?
<paultag> HakanS: I usually switched them at the last week of the month 
<paultag> HakanS: but it's up to you
<paultag> HakanS: if it's wrong, someone will notice and let you know
<HakanS> OK.
<HakanS> Thanks.
<paultag> HakanS: thank *you*! 
<taowa> !locoteam
<Guest29594> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<taowa> !lococouncil
<Guest29594> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<paultag> howdy
<paultag> I'm lagging, but I'm hereish
<leogg> hey! me too :)
<paultag> <3 leo	:)
<leogg> howdy paultag! <3 :)
<paultag> leogg: How's it going? :)
<leogg> paultag, well... the grass is green and the beers are cold, I can't complain! :)
<leogg> paultag, so... how's fluxbox-land? :)
<paultag> leogg: preparing an upload now :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-04
<leogg> nice! :)
<paultag> leogg: should be a nice upload, new images and stuff :)
<paultag> a fairly "swagged out" :)
 * leogg thinks he should give fluxbox a try
<leogg> maybe when gnome3 comes to debian
<paultag> leogg: I'm using fluxbox + xfce, it's nice
<paultag> leogg: it's in Debian
<paultag> leogg: I have it on this machine, it works fine :)
<leogg> paultag, well, not by default
<paultag> sure it is
<paultag> just in sid, not squeeze
<leogg> paultag, I have squeeze :)
<paultag> there's your problem :)
<paultag> 's machine can't run without linux-3.0
<leogg> but I definitely dig xfce so...
<paultag> xfce + fluxbox is a nice fit
<leogg> yea? I'll should probably give a try
<paultag> leogg: the SSD I just got is awesome
<paultag> leogg: yeah :)
<paultag> leogg: I've not documented anything, but fbautostart (from percise or sid) will help
<paultag> it'll autostart stuff like nm-applet etc :)
<leogg> paultag, no problem... I'll ping you know when I break my debian install :)
<paultag> :)
<paultag> nice. let's try this baby out
<paultag> nice, kickass
<paultag> let's build this baby
<paultag> leogg: did you see my new fluxbox web2.0 github thingey? :)
<leogg> paultag, noup? 
<paultag> leogg: pull requests on github will turn into format-patches sent to us via email :)
<paultag> leogg: so we have github "mirror" with pull-request support :)
<paultag> lucifer.pault.ag is turnning into an awesome mirror server
<leogg> paultag, oh, that's nice! :)
<paultag> :)
<cYrilD> hello
<bkerensa> hello cYrilD
<cYrilD> hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> cYrilD: Hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-05
<cesar_bo> Hello, I am the contact for the #ubuntu-bo loco team. How can I reset the mailman admin password? any ideas? (I know, it's a sad request)
<Tm_T> cesar_bo: we are here, just patience as it's weekend (:
<Tm_T> (reply to your comment on #ubuntu)
<cesar_bo> thanks for the attention :-)
<cesar_bo> I'm going to be here
<cjohnston> cesar_bo: email rt@ubuntu.com with all the info 
<cesar_bo> Thanks cjohnston 
<mhall119> New Blog: http://mhall119.com/2011/11/loco-team-bbq-the-rub/
<cjohnston> mornin mhall119 
<mhall119> morning cjohnston 
<mhall119> coming over?
<head_victim> mhall119: that almost looks good enough for a flight from AU.
<locodir-user> hai all !!
<trinikrono> YoBoY: ping
<trinikrono> i wanted to get in contact with someone from the french team and the first person i thought of  was yoboy :D
<trinikrono> i have a friend who wants to create a loco team on a island in the carribbean and it happens to be french speaking
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-06
<czajkowski>  /c
<cjohnston> What happens when LC members find LTP developers at UDS: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2618914/in/album/426006
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> shouldn't you be partying and not on irc?
<czajkowski> I'm here 
<czajkowski> and it's winding down 
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> czajkowski: my systems all borked.. no more deving on ltp
<czajkowski> till when ?
<cjohnston> till mike can figure out what borked
<czajkowski> nods 
<cjohnston> i dunno.. for some reason pip isn't working to create my dev environment..
<czajkowski> mike says stop whinging and get back to work 
<cjohnston> tell him his job is summit... and lots of it
<mhall119> I quit everything
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> for your bragging today, you were made lead on summit and ltp
<mhall119> bragging?
<cjohnston> about the bbq
<cjohnston> making me look at pictures all day
<mhall119> that waant bragging, that was bribing
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> UDS-P Day 5 Wrap up http://j.mp/vtEPf1
<YoBoY> nice pictures czajkowski :D
<YoBoY> good morning from France :']
<locodir-user> hello all 
<kaolc2> Is this the right channel for Spanish language related questions?
<paultag> ,es?
<paultag> damn my fluxbox shaz
<paultag> !ed
<paultag> damnit.
<paultag> !es
<paultag> ubotu is gone, lame
<paultag> kaolc2: there's a ubuntu-es channel somewhere
<paultag> not sure if it's ubuntu-es, because I think that's a state ISO code
<kaolc2> paultag: This is translation-related, not Ubuntu.. I think I'm at the wrong place
<paultag> Ahh
<paultag> kaolc2: perhaps ubuntu-translators ? :)
<kaolc2> I already asked in ubuntu-es, they sent me here for unexplainable reasons ;)
<paultag> hehe
<paultag> kaolc2: #ubuntu-translators, perhaps
<paultag> sorry :)
<kaolc2> do you happen to speak Spanish? ^^
<paultag> kaolc2: I don't I'm sorry :)
<paultag> I speak a very small bit of German, though :)
<kaolc2> das ist cool
<kaolc2> anyway, thanks
<paultag> sure :)
<paultag> good luck!
<locodir-rdcr75> hola?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-10-31
<locodir-user> I could not download ubuntu 12.04 lts and 12.10. My computer is : Dell inspiron 14z Ultrabook. Could any one please help me to download it?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: where are you based?
<czajkowski> locodir-user: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<locodir-user> sorry, but I mean I could not install it
<locodir-user> When I first installed it It was installed. But it don't run after that
<locodir-user> someone told me that the problem is because I have a new computer with 2 video card
<leo__> bom dia
<leo__> nao consigo executar o virtual box no ubuntu 12.10
<kaziweb> Thanks everyone. We have got our mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-qa for Ubuntu Qatar
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-01
<Tm_T> very good morning everyone
<Moh_> hallo
<Moh_> iemand?
<czajkowski> Moh_: hi
<locodir-user> hello ?
<locodir-user> anyone there?
<locodir-user> hey Egyparado
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-02
<LeMAC> Всем привет 
<ankur> hi
<ankur> anyone there??
<YoBoY> hi ankur 
<YoBoY> looking for someone/something ?
<ankur> yeah 
<ankur> anyone from India?
<YoBoY> play again :)
<YoBoY> have you tried on the indian chan ?
<YoBoY> it's #ubuntu-in
<ankur> thanks :)
<YoBoY> you're welcome :)
<YoBoY> new on ubuntu ?
<ankur> no not really 
<ankur> but again a long period
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-03
<Tm_T> hello locoteams (:
<locodir-user> is there a sc loco team
<head_victim> locodir-user: what does SC stand for sorry?
<locodir-user> south carolina
<head_victim> You can also browse http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ for a full worldwide listing
<head_victim> Ah then yes, you're in luck - http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-southcarolina
<head_victim> Their channel is #ubuntu-us-sc if that helps
<locodir-user> seems that there is no activity for that team
<head_victim> locodir-user: their mailing list still has a little bit of traffic, it may pay to send one to their list and see if you can help out and get involved - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-sc/
<Techman> Thanks head_victim
<Techman> Connected via my irc client
<head_victim> Techman: glad to help, the launchpad page had a list of links as well
<head_victim> The google+ one seems fairly active
<Techman> Hmmm
<Techman> I'll have to find a link to that
<head_victim> The launchpad one is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-southcarolina
<Techman> Thanks again. I'm in their IRC room now.
<head_victim> Techman: glad to help :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-28
<locodir-user> How to register my Local Ubuntu team?
<pleia2> skellat: btw, the LoCo Logo contest was never announced to loco-contacts
<pleia2> a lot of folks in locos don't read planet because it's english only, so probably worth doing
<skellat> pleia2: Thanks for the heads up
<skellat> pleia2: Done
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-29
<LOLZ> Hi there
<locodir-user> Soc nou a ubuntu, no tinc ni idea del que faig, ajuda !!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-10-30
<popey> boo
<popey> "The membership of Ubuntu UK (ubuntu-uk) in the Verified LoCo Teams
<popey> (locoteams-verified) team has expired"
<popey> is this bad?
<PabloRubianes> popey: who can I contact to work on the UK reverificcation?
<PabloRubianes> we have no contact in the bug for that
<PabloRubianes> we == LoCo Council
<popey> PabloRubianes: AlanBell ☻
<PabloRubianes> popey: adding 
<PabloRubianes> popey: I will extend UK for a month so the team has time to work on the reverification
<popey> thanks PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> no problem
<AlanBell> I started the reverification page
<skellat> AlanBell: Excellent!
<skellat> If you need any help please let us know.  I know that I'm still working on ours for Ubuntu Ohio that I have to abstain from voting on in my capacity as a member of LoCo Council.
<AlanBell> I am not quite sure what is different between reverification and the old reapproval system
<AlanBell> I am guessing some bits are simplified?
<skellat> AlanBell: We're only worried about 3 things
<skellat> 1. Are you the Point of Contact who is shown on LP who has signed the Code of Conduct?  Being an Ubuntu Member exceeds that but is not required.
<skellat> 2.  Do you have configured the digital infrastructure (Wiki, LP, LoCo Portal, IRC Channel, etc.) and use it in accord with team naming standards?
<skellat> 3.  Do you have activity showing that you are a live group?
<skellat> s/configured the digital infrastructure/the digital infrastructure configured/
<skellat> Activity can be shown by linking back to LoCo portal, team reports, pictures, presenting a bulleted list, or however you wish to show such
<skellat> It is supposed to be a happy time to celebrate success and not a brutal interrogation
<skellat> The 4th & 5th things we wonder about are: What are your community's plans for "the future", however you define that, and whether or not you have any issues you wish to raise that we may help you address
<skellat> AlanBell: The main goals on our part are to check-in, celebrate successes, see where we can provide aid & assistance if needed, and provide encouragement toward future success
<skellat> SEE ALSO: http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/10/25/the-new-era-from-approval-to-verification/
<skellat> Links to two applications we've already passed upon can be found here: http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/10/16/results-of-the-loco-council-meeting-oct-15th-2013/
 * skellat disappears to handle other matters
<AlanBell> ok skellat I will make sure we cover that, was there a loco council bug to add it to, or the council agenda?
<jose> AlanBell: do you prefer to follow the process in a meeting or via email?
<AlanBell> meeting is good
<jose> AlanBell: then you need to add yourself to the agenda
<AlanBell> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-02
<Geochr> Hi all, in the contest for the new logos for the LoCo Teams and for the LoCo Council, we must keep the same dimensions as the old ones, correct ?
<Geochr> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> Geochr: as it's an svg you actually can do it on any size - it can be scaled without losing resolution
<jose> advantages of having a vectorial image :)
<Geochr> thanks jose
<jose> to you! :)
<Geochr> jose the logos are the following ? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/27623604/loco-small.png and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/27624606/qref_ubuntu_logo.png
<jose> right now, yes
<Geochr> and  a last question, we should keep the same text anf desgin, or we are free for changes ?
<jose> Geochr: you're free to do changes as long as it follows the ubuntu design guidelines
<Geochr> yes sure, but the text isn't on the there. we keep the same ?
<Geochr> for example "loco" and "local community teams" are remain as now ?
<jose> you can make any changes
<Geochr> thanks jose , i will forward your explanations to our loco team
<jose> thanks for participating!
<jose> now, /me goes to bed
<locodir-stev96> servus
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-03
<locodir-user> hello
<jose> hey, locodir-user
<locodir-user> hi
<azeddine-dj> azull
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-27
<Penguinnuttz> Howdy!!!
<dholbach> good morning
<salvage0989> good day , my name is saleem ali from trinidad and tobago . i would like some assistance - i have a server running samba along with squid but i would like to create a new server to run samba alone the other system is old and i want to upgrade it . the new server has ubuntu 14 lts and i would like to now what is the easiest way to migrate from the old server to the new server. also i have a backup script running that back
<salvage0989> if that would be of any help
<salvage0989> good day , my name is saleem ali from trinidad and tobago . i would like some assistance - i have a server running samba along with squid but i would like to create a new server to run samba alone the other system is old and i want to upgrade it . the new server has ubuntu 14 lts and i would like to now what is the easiest way to migrate from the old server to the new server. also i have a backup script running that back
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-29
<theKrnlM_> OMG
<theKrnlM_> Куда я попал?
<theKrnlM_> Мама, роди меня обратно.
<theKrnlM_> eni bardy yelse
<theKrnlM_> ?
<nlsthzn> hey ubuntu loco peeps
<dholbach> good morning
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> does someone have a link to some of the "perks" of a loco being verified.  The only one that I can get from the top of my head is release DVD's being sent out to them
<Dado__> Hi were can i get ubuntu on CD?
<nlsthzn> Dado__, http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17 if you are unable to download the iso and writing it yourself
<nlsthzn> your welcome :)
<mhall119> nlsthzn: that's mostly it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines#Benefits_of_Verification
<nlsthzn> mhall119, thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-10-31
<sml> busco ayuda?
<Guest98660> ubuntu reminds me of a dream ive had since i was 5 years old this is amazing to almost see the reality and its still growing :)
<Guest98660> how can i get more involved?
<Mick000> mick000
<Mick000> how can i get more involved with ubuntu?
<mhall119> sticking around would help
<nlsthzn> lol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-02
<ipmurali> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-26
<jose> mhall119: sure. I submitted a juju talk for fossetcon and bryan said he'd put it on the ubucon if we got one, but never got a reply from him
<jose> so I can do basics on ubucon + intermediate on fossetcon if I have to do a second one
<jose> but yeah, let's do this
<mhall119> jose: fantastic,thanks
<jose> no prob! anything you may need help with?
 * ahoneybun needs to summit a talk
<mhall119> jose: probably, but I don't know what yet, other than getting sessions lined up
<jose> are we gonna have this one in summit?
<mhall119> jose: wasn't planning on it
<jose> ok
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<svij> morning dholbach and nhaines 
<dholbach> hi svij, hey nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: so on /r/Ubuntu, your "future roadmap for Ubuntu" was said to clearly show that the merge of Unity Personal with regular Ubuntu was planned for 2017.
<nhaines> Someone else claimed it meant that 16.04 will be a Unity 7 desktop, and then after that no more releases of Ubuntu ever because Ubuntu Personal is a rolling release, and that's the plan for Ubuntu since you run out of letters by 17.10.
<dholbach> nhaines, my?
<nhaines> Didn't you do the Ubucon talk?
<svij> that was dpm
<dholbach> yes, about Snappy
<dholbach> haha, that's very funny :)
<nhaines> svij: was it?  Hmm, maybe dholbach shared it and I got confused.  Well, the Internet was happy to ignore the context of the slides and start inventing conspiracies.  :)
<svij> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3q18v4/ubuntu_roadmap/
<svij> well, I shared it :D
<dholbach> "sorry, guys we ran out of letters, let's do rolling instead"
<svij> hah
<dholbach> I could imagine that the slide was stolen from somewhere else and should be clearer
<nhaines> Stolen from Olli Ries's webpage I thought.
<nhaines> It seemed clear enough to me, anyway.
<dholbach> that it now is the base of conspiracy theories shows the infinite amounts of time generally available on the internet :)
 * svij checks for a new story on softpedia
<nhaines> haha
<dholbach> I'll let dpm comment on it later on :)
<svij> oh no new softpedia article ;)
<nhaines> Ooh, Stellarium 0.14 just came out.  That's it, I'm switching to Arch!
 * dholbach goes back to reviewing patches for xenial ... or should I say T-2 before we finally go to rolling :-P
<svij> :D
<nhaines> haha  :D
<svij> the "don't tell softpedia about this or this will blow up" was our running gag at ubucon ;)
<nhaines> Hehe, they try, but...  :)
<svij> atleast I didn't publish the photo where dpm connected his windows laptop
<nhaines> svij: this is my new favorite reddit comment thread: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3pvwbv/jonathan_riddell_stands_down_as_release_manager/cwd5ro6?context=3
<svij> nhaines: :D
<dpm> svij, your Ubuntu roadmap pic seems to have become a bit popular on reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3q18v4/ubuntu_roadmap :)
<svij> dpm: yep, nhaines pointed that to us this morning
<nhaines> Half of the comments are quite silly.  The other are fairly insightful.
<nhaines> svij: say, did you ever think about serving on the LoCo Council?  I know how bored you are all the time with nothing to do.  :)
<svij> nhaines: Torsten Franz did nominate yesterday ;-)
<svij> +me
<zafar> anyone there?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-27
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-28
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
<jose> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose: pong
<jose> mhall119: hey, have you thought about streaming the ubucon talks?
<mhall119> jose: I'm not sure if fossetcon will have the equipment to do that
<jose> mhall119: I may be able to do it with my camera, will investigate later
<nhaines> Ooh, meeting in another hour.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-29
<Kilos> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-30
<LarryO> hello ubuntu: I run a nonprofit in California(SoCal) I have about 100 PC's and 40 laptops older models, but still workable.
<LarryO> I am looking for team/experts to connect with in the L.A. region.  Anybody, got anybody?
<larryo> Looking for Ubuntu teams in L.A. area...
<larryo> can anyone help me find Ubuntu teams in L.A.?
<pleia2> larryo: try #ubuntu-us-ca :)
<pleia2> larryo: we're currently making plans for our presence at SCALE in Pasadena
<pleia2> I work with a non-profit that puts computers into schools, but I'm up in the bay area
<pleia2> larryo: we also have a mailing list ubuntu-us-ca@lists.ubuntu.com
<larryo> Nice.  I work with parents, and train them to use on-line resources to help their children.
<larryo> OneMillionNIU.org
<larryo> Is there anyone I could contact in Pasadena?
<pleia2> I don't know, you should ask in the other channel or on list
<pleia2> I'm in San Francisco, I don't know exactly who down south :)
<nhaines> pleia2: SGVLUG is in Pasadena.  :)
<svij> morning!
<nhaines> svij: morning!
<svij> nhaines: I guess you saw the nomination of me for the loco council?
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> svij: yes, in this channel, and I'm very happy to hear it.  :)
<svij> nhaines: :) i thought you get the mails at loco-council@lists.u.c
<nhaines> svij: oh, from Torsten Franz!  Yes, I saw that one, too.  :)
<svij> ah great :)
<svij> nhaines: can you tell me when the nominations will close? This one says 29th October: http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2015/10/15/call-for-nominations-to-the-loco-council-4/
<svij> and this one 5th november? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/10/15/loco-council-call-for-nominations/
<nhaines> svij: hmm, I guess the 5th is more fair.
<svij> the other one should be corrected than ;)
<nhaines> Hehe, probably!
<Avinash> help
<Avinash> anyone can guide me, how can i convince to teachers to use the ubuntu in their school.
<tsimonq2> Hooray! Going to have an Ubuntu US Wisconsin meeting this Tuesday!
<mhall119> tsimonq2: \o/
<tsimonq2> can anyone refresh me on the process to making it an official team again?
<elacheche> tsimonq2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<tsimonq2> thanks! XD
<tsimonq2> that will be on the agenda
<elacheche> :)
<tsimonq2> elacheche: the people were still ther, just no activity since 2011
<tsimonq2> *there
<nhaines> tsimonq2: congrats for helping get everyone organized again!  :)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: and h00k even transfered Contact position to me
<nhaines> Sounds like you're off to a good start!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-10-31
<dupingping> hi, everybody.
<dupingping> no person?
<dupingping> all does not reply?
<dupingping> wow, long silence.
<dupingping> wow, this channel is not kind.
<dupingping> nobody?
<nhaines> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nhaines> IRC tends to be characterized by long periods of silence.  It's not personal.
<nhaines> It's late night in the US and everyone in the EU is asleep.
<ahoneybun> thanks nhaines
<tsimonq2> does anybody know if instead of using lists.ubuntu.com for the Wisconsin team mailing list, if officially we could use Launchpad and have the other one deleted? It has seemed to work best for us so far and I don't see any reason to change it when becoming official...
<ahoneybun> any reason the LP ML works better?
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: ^
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: It is integrated with Launchpad, so it is all in one place
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: We have already applied it and I really don't want to reverse that change
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: And nobody has the password for the lists.ubuntu.com one
<ahoneybun> you could file a RT for it
<ahoneybun> but the LP one is archived as well 
<ahoneybun> so I don't really see why not
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: is there any way we could just use the Launchpad one? why not? :)
<ahoneybun> why you could not use it
<ahoneybun> unless there is a rule that all the LoCo's have to use list.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: which is why I am asking here
<ahoneybun> just chating about it tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> oh wxl is on the LoCo Council...I forgot
<tsimonq2> could wxl or anyone else shed some light on this? thanks
<tsimonq2> hooray! could someone duble-check that we have everything? thanks! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20151103
<tsimonq2> *double
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-01
<wxl> tsimonq2: the major negative with LP MLs is you have to be a team member to subscribe. maybe doesn't matter for a local team, but it might. you might, for example, get local people who are not Ubuntu folks to sign up.
<wxl> tsimonq2: that being said, there's no reason why you have to use one or the other.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i will say it's easier to mine LP for statistics and such. see the LP API for more info on that. 
<tsimonq2> wxl: but is it possible for us to use it and be supported for being an official LoCo team?
<wxl> tsimonq2: sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok, thanks
<wxl> tsimonq2: i did create this to cross reference mailman lists with LP memberships, though https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubuntu-locoteams/mailmangroupxref/files
<wxl> i will say that mailman gives you a lot more control over spam and such,so that's a plus
<wxl> and it's trivial to get the credentials from rt
<tsimonq2> let's try it and see :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: we have a meeting on Tuesday, take a look here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/3246-meet-and-greet-hangout/
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl> to get the credentials?
<tsimonq2> what do you mean?
<wxl> you said let's try
<wxl> you mean let's try what?
<tsimonq2> let's try using Launchpad for the mailing list and see if it is buggy enough that we need to switch back.
<wxl> well then there's also the issue of the mailing list. how to inform people NOT to use it? it would be good to at least tell rt to disable it or give you access to set it to provide infromation about being deprecated?
<tsimonq2> let's do that...who do I email for that?
<wxl> rt@ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> ok, thanks
<wxl> it a ticketing system for canonical's it department
<wxl> there's an interface for it here fwiw https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-01
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-02
<node77> Hi there. I'm new to ubuntu server. After setting up my website for production on server, the mysql process takes a lot of RAM space (around 74% after few minutes). Due to which the site crashes due to insufficient free memory. What could be the possible reason for this and how should I go about to fix it? [I'm using nginx as webserver]
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-03
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-04
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nhaines: I'd like to have a UOS session about loco team events and meetup.com, is that something the three of us can do?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yea if it's at aa time I can make it
<ahoneybun> aka 19:00 UTC one
<svij> i need quick help with an english word, can someone help me? Whats the proper word for the description/purpose of use for bank transfers?
<ahoneybun> wire transfers?
<wxl> bank transfer makes sense
<wxl> wire transfer is actually more specific
<wxl> ACH transfers, technically, are not wires, but they are a form of bank transfer
<svij> I mean… the people need to send money to us for the ubucon tickets and they need to put the name in the… "description" thing
<svij> I just need to word for that
<wxl> if by people you mean canonical?
<svij> no, people who are attending
<wxl> oh
<wxl> um
<wxl> so it's FOR a bank transfer but you're referring to the information required for a bank transfer?
<svij> https://dict.leo.org/ende/index_de.html#/search=Verwendungszweck&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on&pos=0 that's what my dictionairy is saying
<svij> its funny, how can I tell people who transfer money if I cant even explain what I want to say? :D
<wxl> E: Link exceeds width of screen
<wxl> j/k XD
<svij> lol
<wxl> Banküberweisung?
<wxl> Geldüberweisung
<wxl> ?
<svij> thats the overall name, I just need the translation for "Verwendungszweck" ;)
<wxl> heh that seems to translate as "usage"
<wxl> which is certainly not specific to money XD
<svij> oh well :D
<svij> maybe I should show you my full text and you can tell me if you would now what to do
<wxl> that works
<svij> wxl: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/register/
<svij> I need the name and if they're coming to the social event as an additional note to the bank transfer
<svij> I don't even know if regular bank transfers are a thing in the US :D
<wxl> sure they are
<wxl> note/description is probably sufficient
<svij> ah great
<wxl> last time i got a transfer from canonical, no description was included, but they are optional so perhaps they didn't include one
<wxl> i know when we have transfers come in from work, they often have references to the order number
<svij> yes and we need a description so we know who paid just for the conference or/and the social event
<wxl> it all goes through swift so if swift supports it you should be fine
<svij> richt
<svij> right*
<svij> thanks!
<svij> oh man I shouldn't things when I'm too tired :/
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> i'm in over my head on this stuff but it looks like ISO 15022 or 20022 should contain the standards
<svij> but yay, it's all over in two weeks. xD
<wxl> wish i coulda went
<wxl> next time i guess
<svij> in paris probably
<wxl> ooooooo
<wxl> let me know next time it's in micronesia and i'll be there :)
<wxl> oh wait
<svij> atleast those were the only one who contacted me for next years ubucon :)
<wxl> that's not eu XD
<svij> wat :D
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> finland would be cool, too
<svij> "cool". yes. ;)
<wxl> hah
<wxl> though technically you'd have to change it to ubucon europe since they're not an eu country XD
<svij> finland is in the EU
<svij> norway isnt
<wxl> oh that's right
<wxl> well, close enough
 * wxl ducks
<svij> hehe
<svij> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi svij 
<Kilos> you up late or early?
<svij> 9:30 pm, not late
<Kilos> aha 7.30 am here in OZ
<svij> oh good morning ;)
<wxl> still in oz? that's a good sign!
<Kilos> i go back to za on the 28th
<svij> so another month :)
<wxl> you can still go back in the future, right?
<Kilos> yes i have a three year visa
<wxl> thank god
<wxl> i assume you've been enjoying your time with your fam? :)
<Kilos> yip i was very lucky getting it
<Kilos> i have been in heaven
<wxl> :)
<svij> nice
<wxl> did i tell you i met my birth mother last year?
<Kilos> wow
<wxl> yeah it's a pretty crazy story
<Kilos> they all are
<wxl> went to my half-brother's wedding and met the rest of my half-brothers and half-sister i didn't know i had
<Kilos> i met my daughter after she turned 30
<wxl> well i'm 39 so she's a few steps ahead :)
<Kilos> whew
 * svij feels young now
<svij> but only until tsimonq2 turns up…
 * wxl pats svij's sweet little head
<wxl> hahahahahh
<Kilos> us old peeps made some stupid mistakes
<wxl> aw snap!
<wxl> everyone makes mistakes, my friend
<tsimonq2> HAI svij 
<tsimonq2> :D
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 
 * svij goes to count his white hair
<svij> hey tsimonq2 :D
<Kilos> you just made svij feel old again
<svij> I was at a smallish open source conference a few weeks ago, I was the second youngest (with 24)
<svij> but there was also a 14 year old girl, who was pretty smart for her age
<svij> unlike tsimonq2
 * svij hides
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how young are you svij ?
<svij> I'm fine, just busy with ubucon europe organisation
<svij> and at another open source conference tomorrow
<svij> oh wait, I'll do a talk tomorrow there…
<Kilos> enjoy
<svij> thanks :)
<Kilos> is any of that viewable online?
<svij> don't think so
<svij> and if so, you need to learn german. ;)
<Kilos> back home mobile data is too expensive
<Kilos> guten tag
<svij> :D
<Kilos> herr svij 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> komst ein vogel geflogen set sig nieder auf mine fus
<Kilos> ive forgotten the spelling
<tsimonq2> svij: Hey now. I have proof I'm smart. :P
<svij> tsimonq2: didn't now you're a 14 year old german girl!
<mhall119> tsimonq2 is only 14?
<mhall119> ;)
<tsimonq2> svij: I'm not a girl, but I have a little German in me. :P
<tsimonq2> Tiny bit.
<tsimonq2> mhall119: Yep. :P :D
<svij> tsimonq2: when are you going to be 15?
 * svij waves to philipballew
<tsimonq2> svij: March 11
<tsimonq2> Right popey? XD
<tsimonq2> ;)
<svij> ah, so still a few month
<popey> hm?
<tsimonq2> popey: I told this to you yesterday. :P
<popey> wat
<tsimonq2> Telegram.
<popey> no, context
<popey> ping me out of the blue, I don't know what you're talking about
<tsimonq2> Oh, I'm sorry.
<tsimonq2> You have backlog on this channel?
<tsimonq2> popey: I'm turning 15 on March 11. You know this because I told you something related last night. :P
<popey> ok
<tsimonq2> Nevermind.
 * tsimonq2 tries to be funny sometimes. :P
<popey> keep trying! :D
<tsimonq2> :P
<svij> :D
<wxl> ich bin ein auslander?
<svij> Ausländer*
<Kilos> austrian
<wxl> so ü is pronounced something like oe. how is ä pronounced?
<Kilos> i also have german blood
<Kilos> rohrbeck
<Kilos> dunno how to put the dots on the o
<wxl> in my case, it's compose key o "
<wxl> you should set your compose key up
<Kilos> ẙes i should
<svij> "ü" is pronounced like the french "u". "ä" like "eeeehhhh" and "ö" like "o" with the dots!
<svij> öäü I don't have those problems :P
<svij> and don't forget ß!
<wxl> lots of simple things like that (and e = for €) are already set up
<Kilos> isnt aus pronounced with the same tone as house
<svij> hm?
<wxl> so it is like ae
<wxl> weird
<wxl> oss laender
<wxl> time for ping pong bbl
<Kilos> enjoy
<popey> whiff whaff!
<Kilos> hi popey 
<svij> we'll teach you german in two weeks popey, don't worry!
<tsimonq2> wxl: I learned about the ü in la clase de Español.
<popey> jawohl!
<popey> The only german I know is from playing computer games like Enemy Territory and Return to Castle Wolfenstein :)
<popey> and now.. telly time
<popey> o/
<Kilos> lol
<tsimonq2> o/ popey 
<svij> telly?
<svij> oh tv I guess
<tsimonq2> svij: Those British people watch television nightly. I swear they go offline like clockwork, every single day. :P
<svij> netflix is the only TV I watch ;)
<tsimonq2> ^
<svij> ok, and amazon prime…
<tsimonq2> Freaking Amazon Prime has all the episodes of the first season of Mr. Robot free EXCEPT for the season finale.
<mhall119> clever amazon
<svij> well I could see the season finale back then
<wxl> k back
<wxl> Mr. Robot ruules
<wxl> i need more of those
<wxl> and Stranger Things
<wxl> and Man in the High Castle
<wxl> and Candle Cove!!!!
<tsimonq2> If anyone can hook me up with that LAST EPISODE I will give hugs and beer (when I can) and whatever you want. :P
<wxl> ^^ re: that, it's nice seeing creepypastas coming to film. will fanfic be next?
<wxl> (probably not. stupid copyright.)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-05
<ahoneybun> mhall119: any idea about the Ubuntu LoCo meeting on 11/8?
<ahoneybun> I know it's election day but still
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-06
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-01
<RAMANA> HELLO 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-02
<tsimonq2> Hello? :P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-03
<nhaines> tsimonq2: Hello.  :P
<Reide> Bon dia nois.
<Reide> on puc descarregar: Ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386
<Reide> se suposa que a cubuntu catalan loco team, peró no veig l'enllaç
